# AWD MKIV Jetta Please help!



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok so i know there are a few good threads out there discussing this and showing pictures of it being done. But it is still a daunting task for me. I just recently trashed my jetta and have plans to rebuild it into what i have always wanted it to be, an awd jetta with the r32 motor and boosted. I plan on working on this over the next few years as money will be tight. I am also doing this out of my parents garage since im only 20 and dont have a sweet crib like some haha. I am about to start stripping the car and figure out what im going to do from there. Now as far as i know i will need to cut or drill out all the spot welds in the back and replace it with an r32 rear end. And of course motor and harness swap. Here are my main questions...
Can i just cut out the back end and not drill out the welds?
Will an audi tt rear end work just as good?
And if anyone is in the milwaukee area if they wanna lend a hand sometime that would be cool!
Well i hope this works out!!!!


----------



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: AWD MKIV Jetta Please help! (etniesboy)*

My Car as it sits now...ill put pictures up of the teardown next week


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: AWD MKIV Jetta Please help! (etniesboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etniesboy* »_Ok so i know there are a few good threads out there discussing this and showing pictures of it being done. But it is still a daunting task for me. I just recently trashed my jetta and have plans to rebuild it into what i have always wanted it to be, an awd jetta with the r32 motor and boosted. Here are my main questions...
Can i just cut out the back end and not drill out the welds?
Will an audi tt rear end work just as good?









There have been a few AWD MKIV conversions and even fewer R32 engine and drivetrain MKIV conversions. It is a complex conversion, and to be performed successfully you need to have an intimate electronic, electrical, structural, and mechanical knowledge of both your Jetta and the donor R32. If you are already looking to take shortcuts (cutting instead of drilling out your floor pan) you may want to reconsider this project. You will need the following items from an R32: engine, ECU, instrument cluster, complete wiring harness, 
transmission, suspension (complete a arms, control arms subframes, etc.), brakes
fuel tank and fueling system, complete driveline and haldex controller, rear floor pan, 
exhaust system (customized).
Regardless of how you source the parts needed, this is not a cheap conversion. I am only trying to inform you, not discourage you. I am sure there are more abandoned conversions than completed, properly running cars. IM me if you would like more info.


----------



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: AWD MKIV Jetta Please help! (turbovags)*

oh believe me im in for the challenge and dont plan on taking any shortcuts just wondering about cutting cuz i saw a forum where someone did that to there wagon. I also plan on spending the money too. I just need some parts for the parts list. I also need to know if the tranny from an r32 will work with the rear end of a tt because i can find a trashed tt easier...and as for the wiring and stuff i just plan on stripping everything and seeing what happens. Hey if this takes 5 years it takes 5 years im only 20 so i got some time to run into some mistakes...i dont plan on doing the rear end entirely myself either...but thanks for the help!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3017529
Its amazing what a quick search (or heck even reading the correct forum) will do.


----------



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

ya i found that thread...like i said i found a few but i still will have questions and thats what i put this up for and i also plan a motor swap...and im sure ill run into some complications and other things along the way.thanks


_Modified by etniesboy at 10:12 PM 9-14-2008_


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: AWD MKIV Jetta Please help! (etniesboy)*

I may be mistaken, but I believe the converted Jetta Wagon had a fair amount of fabrication done to the rear floor pan resulting in a very useful hidden storage area. The builder may have decided to cut rather than drill since he wasn't going to use the whole floor pan from an R32 anyway. His work and the finished product are very clean. As far as using a TT rear end or any other TT parts, simply get the TT part numbers and compare them to R32 part numbers. If they are the same use them. If they differ, investigate usability further. It would likely save you money in the long run if you buy a wrecked R32 making sure the parts needed are in working order and not damaged. Buying all the parts one by one can cost a small fortune and result in more work.


----------



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: AWD MKIV Jetta Please help! (turbovags)*

ya i guess i forgot about that part and he did mention he sucked at welding sheet metal...ha well i just was wodnering about the tt rear end becasue chances of me finding an r32 with a useable motor wiring harness and rear end are gunna be hard...i havent looked yet because i just decided to finally do this a few days ago and well its sunday...and i dont plan on using any of the suspension or brakes and hopefully find some nice control arms and driveshafts.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (etniesboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *etniesboy* »_ya i found that thread...like i said i found a few but i still will have questions 

What could you still have questions about? The process is going to be the same, you'll just need to deal with the fact your rear end is longer because of the body difference.
Mk1 Audi TT has the same chassis and rear pan as a Mk4 R32.


----------



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

k well i never found anything that really explained how to overcome that...


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You get to be the first to post the DIY about how to do it.


----------



## etniesboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

HA well i guess so...well im starting the tear down tomorrow so we'll see what happens


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (etniesboy)*

what up??
im planning a similar build.... after my current (non vag) build is done
im gonna try and find a schmucked mk1 tt and do a complete swap, to my high mile 2.0
im in canada and we dont have r32's available
to the dude who knows his ****....would VAGCOM help with some of the electronic problems in a swap like this?...


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Undicided)*

before anyone gets all exited.... NO im not keeping the 8v.... some little pissant in another thread got all mouthy cuz he thought i was doing an awd swap without upgrding the motor... i kinda thought it was common sense


----------

